# Ta-dah! La Sorority! :D



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Phew, was it a long freaking time coming lol. But after like, four weeks of keeping the girls in tubber wares on a heating pad -.- I was able to get everything I needed. I so did not expect it to take so long, but my books for school ended up being a lot more then I expected so I got prolonged a bit on buying my plants, but I got them yesterday and set my tank up and I put the girls in today  I shall post my tank, then the girls. 

My Tank: 
I got plants from Heather, the low light package and some extra.
3x Large Java Fern
2x Hornwort
2x Wenditii "red"
3x Spiralis (was only supposed to get two, but Heather threw in a third : P)
1x Marimo Ball (I now understand why people say there so cute!)
1x Christmas moss

I got anubias last time for my twenty gallon and they have all died : / I think I took it too literal that they were a very easy plant lol So this time I tried everything possible to make sure these stay alive lol I got root tabs and I have flourish liquid fertilizer and CFL's, so, my plants better freaking live this time haha.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, lookin' sweet!  And huge! Your girls are sure to be happy in there.


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

The Girls:









-Arwen. I didn't realize she had swim bladder until I tried to put her in the tank, so I put her in a seperate container with epsom salt and floated it in the tank. It must have not been that big of a problem, because 20 mins later she was able to swim properly again, so I put her in the tank and just keeping an eye on her to see if the swim bladder problems comes back. Poor girl was super stressed, but now she seems better.









-Betty Boop. She has claimed the space behind the filter as her cave and is protecting it fiercely lol. She was Alpha at first I'm pretty sure, but now I think it's between her and Dot who are trying to rule the roost. She's been flaring mostly, but not really pecking. I'm surprised she was being all Alpha girl, because I thought she would be one of the calmer one's.









-Martini...her grumpy face lol. She tried to be Alpha but competing with Betty Boop, but she has lost so far haha. She has made best buddies with Marilyn though and seems to be hanging out with her, though she seems to like picking on Sweet Pea -.-









-Marilyn (Monroe). I thought she would be one of the feisty girls and pick on everyone, but surprisingly she was very calm and just decided to hang out with Martini and just follow her around haha.









-Dot. She is in competition I believe with Betty Boop for Alpha, she keeps chasing everyone and trying to peck and be all "I'm a hotshot" lol. She and Betty Boop havent squared off yet, but I'm sure soon they well.









-Sweet Pea. We nicknamed her Dora the Explorer, because she is not interested in anyone, just swimming around lol. Anyone who tries starting something with her, she just stares at them boredly and swims away like she has no time to waste on them.









-Poinsettia. She was like that one special person in movies about the end of the world that is freaking out in the background screaming "OMG! OMG! I'M GONNA DIE!" She absolutely freaked out when I put her in the tank, swimming up and down the glass sporadically and fleeing from anyone who got even a tiny bit close, but she calmed down after an hour or so but still doesn't really like being around the other girls.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Gorgeous tank!! but 7 of them in there?? Really? How many gallons is it I can't really tell from the picture that wood structure could be a normal size or huge, haha.


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Now some pictures of them in the ten gallon (yes, I am picspaming ) My camera's not the best, so some of them are blurry.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Lovely Camera!! Your girls are just beautiful! How many gallons is you tank?


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

It is a ten gallon, the driftwood looks big and well it is lol but it has big caverns in it for them to swim in it and they can swim in front and behind it and even above it as well.


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

Ye've got yerself sum real purdy girls there!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Baww! Its looking great. I love how it looks.
What kind of fish/betta is Sweet Pea? She looks different


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you  Took me forever to find girls I really liked lol

And Sweet Pea was labeled as a crowntail, but she does look kinda different, right? Kinda looks like a wild betta female instead haha. She's much longer and thinner then the others girls and extremely passive.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh VERY Tre-Sheik. 
*Gets whipped by French Person for butchering the spelling* 

Wish I could have more Betta's in my 10gal! But soon... I shall has Cories...


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you 

I was SO nervous when I was putting them all in, I kept fretting one of them would be to rough and I would have to remove it then give her back or not give her back....very stressful for the first like, 45 mins I put them all in lol but there all getting along really well, I'm glad.


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Beautiful! Everything looks great


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, the crap hit the fan last night somehow ><

All the girls were getting along great, no issues at all, all day yesterday. But over night a riot broke out someow, when I woke up at least all the girls but Betty Boop had a rip in there fins and Sweet Pea was no where to be found. I started to panic, until I found her behind the filter when I was feeding everyone...and she wasn't moving. I flicked food infront of her and she stirred, but it drew the attention of the others girls that swam over and Sweet Pea rushed out...

Poor thing must have gotten severely beat up on last night. Her fins are a mess, I think either Martini or Betty Boop were the culprits, and she didn't want to eat and suddenly had a swim bladder issue and just seemed overwhelmed very stressed and stunned. So I removed Sweet Pea, then continued to observe the girls, and saw Martini was having a hay day chasing Arwen and Poinsettia without stopping and Betty Boop was pecking at everyone non stop as well, I think she claimed Alpha. Sooo I removed Martini and Betty Boop to give them a time out, and the four girls left seemed to really just calm down and were in peace with one another.

I was going to put Sweet Pea back and see how she did with the other girls but didn't, I have decided that my first instinct that she was too small was right and just isn't big or strong enough to defend herself. So my moms setting up a little one gallon for her and maybe when/if she gets bigger I might put her back in. I really wanted seven girls (I have a thing about the number seven...) so I searched around ALL day at every Petco and Petsmart in my area, but even though I saw several girls, no one sparked my interest : / So I guess now it's just six for now. I added Betty Boop and Martini back in after they were out of the tank all day and I'm going to see if things improve at all.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

eclover09 said:


> Well, the crap hit the fan last night somehow ><
> 
> All the girls were getting along great, no issues at all, all day yesterday. But over night a riot broke out someow, when I woke up at least all the girls but Betty Boop had a rip in there fins and Sweet Pea was no where to be found. I started to panic, until I found her behind the filter when I was feeding everyone...and she wasn't moving. I flicked food infront of her and she stirred, but it drew the attention of the others girls that swam over and Sweet Pea rushed out...
> 
> ...


aweeee.
good luck 

maybe 10 gallons is just too small for the 7 of them and they would get along better in a bigger tank?


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't think so, Ive read around and lots of people have seven in a ten, even Ive seen some people have eight in a ten. I just think Betty and Martini were just vying to much for Alpha and beating up on everybody to show there tougher, and Sweet Pea was just too weak against them : / And Poinsettia and Arwen were freaking out about being in there in the first place, so the two meanie females probably picked up on that weakness and took advantage of it. 

I checked on them now and things seem calmer, but then again they seemed calm yesterday and had spats overnight so I guess I'll see.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Its common to have 7 females in a sorority, it helps spread the aggression Peachesxo.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you have enough hiding places for all of them?


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I dont the size of the tank is the problem. When I first started my sorority I had five girls in a 20 gallon. Two of girls (Yin and Yang) were so agressive they ripped the other three girls fins to pieces. I placed each of them in their own 1 gallon tank (they wiull soon share a ten) and the three in the 20 felt at peace. Only thing is now after a few days past they are deciding who the new alpha is. 

As your females faught in the dark mine did also. I woke up with horror on my face after realizing what took place. What is it about the dark that makes them more active lol


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, plenty of places to hide, the large fake driftwood thing in the middle has lots of caves in it. There much better now, I have kept Sweet Pea out and shes living in my mom's room now. Everyone seems to be getting along, though Martini insists on randomly chasing Arwen o.0 One moment there swimming with each other just fine, the next Martini is harassing her, so I'm keeping an eye on it. But no one has gotten any new rips in there fins, and I still think there figuring out the pecking order. One day Dot seems to be Alpha, the next Betty Boop and even once I think Marilyn was Alpha but Dot demoted her within a few hours and she hasn't tried again lol. Also some moments Poinsettia is being all bad girl chasing around Martini and Betty Boop, and the next there chasing her, so definitely think there still working things out but mostly from what I and my mother have observed, there alright with each other, no epic show downs or anything.

No one has been ripped up at all as badly as Sweet Pea was. I just think she was way to tiny and even though she was feisty and fast as hell, just wasn't enough. She didn't seem very interested in anyone when she was in the tank, she seemed to just want to be left alone and swim by herself, so that's probably why she got beat on.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sweat Pea sounds like me from when I was in high school lol I didnt want to follow the in crowd either!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Now that is a good looking sorority! Shame they didn't want to get along.


----------

